# sedu or t3 tourmaline??!!



## AliVix1 (Jul 30, 2007)

please help! my bf stepped on my current straightner (corioliss... crappy w/e)... and i need a new one!! please recommendations!!!!!!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 30, 2007)

ive used my friend's sedu before, and it made my hair so so so straight and silky.


----------



## XxToOCuTe143xX (Aug 2, 2007)

I love my SEDU...so i would say sedu but i have never tried the T3...I have naturally really curly hair and when I use this flat iron to straighten it, it only takes one or 2 swipes to get each section really straight,smooth, and silky...I would highly recommend this one!! It's one the best I've tried!


----------



## courtneyseager (Aug 2, 2007)

i orderd a sedu off folica.com and the plates stopped working after almost a year. also after a short while it made my hair smell burnt.


----------



## mello (Aug 2, 2007)

I use the T3 and I love it. It makes my hair really straight, smooth and silky. It also lasts a long time, too! Plus it comes with this handy little booklet that shows you how to do different styles with the iron, like creating loose curls. I never knew you could do that until I read it lol


----------



## gRiZeLda (Aug 3, 2007)

deff. t3. purchase it at nordys! that way if ne thing goes wrong..return it! btw... imo t3 is phenomenal!


----------



## jenii (Aug 3, 2007)

Does it have to be one of those two? I have CHI Turbo, and it's great.


----------



## AliVix1 (Aug 4, 2007)

ha so torn!! ok well my biggest problem is that my hair doesnt stay straight... it always gets like wavy after a while.. any suggestions?!!! thanks so much!!


----------



## clamster (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a chi, I don't trust T3 tourmaline with straightners. I bought the Wet/dry one and I HATE HATE HATE it! Doesn't work at all and makes my hair frizzy. Not worth the price at ALL. Anyways I recommend buying on folica.com. They have great prices.


UPDATE:
*MY CHI BROKE!!!!!!!* Had it for about a year only used it a few times a month and it BROKE! I was pressing the reset button and it wasn't turn on or off so I kept trying to plug it back in resetting etc, then a loud buzzing and now it is completely dead! WASTE OF MONEY! I have to say my corioliss was cheaper and better than my CHI


----------



## jenii (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_ha so torn!! ok well my biggest problem is that my hair doesnt stay straight... it always gets like wavy after a while.. any suggestions?!!! thanks so much!!_

 
My hair is pretty resistant, too. But with the CHI the flatness lasts all day, and the waves don't come back even after sleeping.

Although if your hair's long, I'd honestly suggest permanent straightening. When I had long hair, my sister did it for me, and it was fantastic. Didn't need a flat iron after that. I only got this CHI Turbo after my hair grew out, then got cut short.


----------



## AliVix1 (Aug 5, 2007)

oh i wish i could!! but i got highlights and apparently dye + permanent straightening is a bad idea


----------



## enviable (Aug 5, 2007)

i had a sedu but it only lasted a year and a half, it just stopped working... it was amazing when it was though


----------



## jenii (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_oh i wish i could!! but i got highlights and apparently dye + permanent straightening is a bad idea_

 
Not really, it's safe as long as it's not lightened more than like 50%. Most stylists who know what they're doing can straighten color-treated hair without damaging it.

If you don't feel safe with it, though, you could always get a cold smoothing. They apply the same stuff, but minus the flat ironing. It just smooths the hair out a bit.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 6, 2007)

I have a sedu..it's okay. i really miss the solia i had before. i thought that was the best straightener ever.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 6, 2007)

my t3 is the best thing that ever happened to my hair, after ojon ofcourse


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a sedu and I LOVE it. I've never tried a t3 tourmaline tho.


----------



## dat_chick215 (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a sedu and i love it! not only does it leave my hair super straight, but after i use my hair looks really shiny too.


----------

